# New Monster!!!



## Rooigevaar (7/2/17)

There is a new Monster growing in our bottles.

Can you guess what it is?

Fill in the blanks:

.................. packet opened to snack it.
Could not wait for it to set,
now your finger is Red.
.................. Monster hiding under your bed!!!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## Stosta (7/2/17)

BLOOD MONSTER!!!!







Or sherbet?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Rooigevaar (7/2/17)

Stosta said:


> BLOOD MONSTER!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



close...

LoL dig the poster!!! Big fan of old school movie posters!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## boxerulez (7/2/17)

Jello Monster?

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Stosta (7/2/17)

Rooigevaar said:


> close...
> 
> LoL dig the poster!!! Big fan of old school movie posters!


Hahaha! Sherbet or blood is close?! Then my second guesses would be cherry and brains respectively, but I don't know how good "brains" juice would taste!

I also love them, particularly the old horror ones with a helpless dame in them 

EDIT - OOoohh I hope you're right @boxerulez !

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Schnappie (7/2/17)

Cookie?


----------



## Soutie (7/2/17)

Kool-Aid? 

Gives me memories of red fingers

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stosta (7/2/17)

Schnappie said:


> Cookie?


Hahaha! No he would leave your fingers blue if anything!

Rhubarb! Or Beetroot!


----------



## Schnappie (7/2/17)

Stosta said:


> Hahaha! No he would leave your fingers blue if anything!
> 
> Rhubarb! Or Beetroot!


But my theory is if u cant wait for it to set and u touch it ur fingers burn? Lol

Reactions: Funny 1 | Creative 1


----------



## SAVapeGear (7/2/17)

Jelly

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Rincewind (7/2/17)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Rob Fisher (7/2/17)

I'm hoping the monster is this...

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 6


----------



## Silver (7/2/17)

This looks good @Rooigevaar !!
I don't know what it is but its exciting
Show us the monster!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## wiesbang (7/2/17)

Can only be jelly!

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Rooigevaar (7/2/17)

Rincewind said:


> View attachment 84189




LMAO, yes the new taste sensation, notes of acrylic with sahara red on the exhale!

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Rude Rudi (7/2/17)

Sherbet...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Maxxis (7/2/17)

All I know is it is a yummie monster!!!! 

There will be many lips licked for this one.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rude Rudi (7/2/17)



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Rooigevaar (7/2/17)



Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 6


----------



## Stosta (8/2/17)

Rooigevaar said:


> View attachment 84302


Nice!!!

Can't wait @Rooigevaar !

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Schnappie (8/2/17)

Sounds very cool!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Taytay (8/2/17)

I was lucky enough to have had a sneak peak at this... Cannot wait for it to become available for sale, it is truly delicious and tastes spot on like jelly.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Max (9/2/17)

Now that should be totally awesome - used lime jelly to set Granadilla/Passion Fruit Fridge Tart with Tennis Biscuits - similar to that Pineapple Fridge Tart recipe on the DIY Dessert Recipes Thread. 

I enjoy jelly very very much. 

What will be more interesting is to see @Rooigevaar 's Class of Labeling and Bottle packaging.   

Best Regards

Reactions: Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rooigevaar (7/3/17)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Akash (7/3/17)

I had the pleasure of tasting this and it pretty much blew me away. Its amazing. The quality we've come to expect with anything from the weiner vape co

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Taytay (7/3/17)

Rooigevaar said:


>



I am ready!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## daniel craig (7/3/17)

This is gonna be EPIC!!! 

Sent from my SM-N930F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rooigevaar (13/3/17)

Update!

We are planning on releasing Jelly Monster at the Cape Vape Fest on the 25th. Labels are taking longer than expected so will likeley only be available in stores the week after. 

Then you can vape up as much red jelly powder as you want!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rooigevaar (29/3/17)




----------



## Anneries (29/3/17)

Anneries said:


> Will I adv it, probably not, will I buy more to keep on hand for a change of pace, most definitely.



Sorry to quote myself, but I just want to bring what I am going to say next into context. 

I lied in that post. I have actually been vaping this juice, to the point where I have to go out and buy another bottle, so I from this moment, I am dripping it, to save it for a little while longer. It was the only juice in my Moonshot since Saturday, and I actually feel like i have those little bumps on my tongue that you get after eating jelly out of the packet. 

It really is a great juice.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rooigevaar (29/3/17)

Anneries said:


> Sorry to quote myself, but I just want to bring what I am going to say next into context.
> 
> I lied in that post. I have actually been vaping this juice, to the point where I have to go out and buy another bottle, so I from this moment, I am dripping it, to save it for a little while longer. It was the only juice in my Moonshot since Saturday, and I actually feel like i have those little bumps on my tongue that you get after eating jelly out of the packet.
> 
> It really is a great juice.



Wow! thank you @Anneries


----------



## Stosta (29/3/17)

Anneries said:


> Sorry to quote myself, but I just want to bring what I am going to say next into context.
> 
> I lied in that post. I have actually been vaping this juice, to the point where I have to go out and buy another bottle, so I from this moment, I am dripping it, to save it for a little while longer. It was the only juice in my Moonshot since Saturday, and I actually feel like i have those little bumps on my tongue that you get after eating jelly out of the packet.
> 
> It really is a great juice.


Definitely hoping to pick some of this up at the meet on Saturday!!


----------

